# Maglite model numbers, Info please



## dieselducy (Dec 27, 2007)

How do you find out the model number?? 

one thing, What is the model number of the limited edition midnight blue?? thanks,


----------



## will (Dec 27, 2007)

check out post number 22 in this thread

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/74645&referrerid=4688


----------



## KLC (Dec 27, 2007)

The model number on a 2AA Mini Maglite is directly above the barcode on the back of the packaging. They are in a similar location on all other Maglites as well.

Limited Edition Midnight Blue - Model #: M2AFDL


----------



## dieselducy (Dec 27, 2007)

I was at tractor supply and I saw a dark blue minimag.. i thought the standard blue was a brighter blue.. is this the midnite blue?? it is a blister pack??


----------



## KLC (Dec 28, 2007)

I can not be sure but it sounds like the light you found may very well be Midnight Blue. The only way you can be sure is either by the model number or comparison to pictures.



dieselducy said:


> I was at tractor supply and I saw a dark blue minimag.. i thought the standard blue was a brighter blue.. is this the midnite blue?? it is a blister pack??


----------

